# POI drifts to the left.. HELP



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't mean to come across as sarcastic but in what competition will you be shooting 12 arrow in a row?

It is apparently a break down in the process. If you are setting your bow arm properly, I would guess to say it is in the back half. Many time the draw arm elbow will get lazy and not disappear behind the head and the follow thru will not be consistent. For a right handed shooter the hand will come away from the face for a very short amount of time but follow thru will look good. It is best caught on camera. 

Pay attention to your follow thru. Stick with shooting just 6 arrows and gradually move your way up to 12 slowly. 

Also what is your NPA. Natural point of aim. You might want to check that also. 

Shoot straight 

.02.


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

I have been doing 6 at a time, and was working on doing 12 when i noticed this.I will work on the follow thru with a video and pay attention to the elbow.This is something i would not of noticed...Thanks


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

not sure how your bars are set but maybe try moving it one click closer to the string. see if it shrinks it up


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Sub. Almost always in the back half of the shot. Either your anchor is getting a little loose or your alignment is inconsistent.

However, a couple of other possibilities are letting your bow shoulder come up or tension in your bow hand.

Hope this helps
Allen


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Sub. I checked out my elbow and that was the problem. Worked on keeping that back and in behind the arrow and it straightened me out. I was moving it just a hair, but thats all it took.


----------

